# Hi torque solid head mill



## dreeves (Mar 15, 2012)

I would like to know if anyone has the new hi torque with a solid (no-tilt head) head? I want to know if it is any better than the tilt version. I have other questions as well but will wait and see if anyone has one. 

Dave


----------



## Chazz (Mar 16, 2012)

What exactly is this 'new' 'hi torque'? Make? Model?

Chazz


----------



## techonehundred (Mar 16, 2012)

I am pretty sure that he is talking about this mill sold from Little Machine Shop. It is a modified X2 with a column that does not tilt. Here is a link
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4288&category=1387807683


----------



## Sshire (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey Dave
Moving on down from the BP?
Stan


----------



## dreeves (Mar 16, 2012)

im going to the cnc workshop in Ann Arbor in june. Im doing some research as I do not like the tilt head mill which is what they are using.

Dave


----------



## velocette (Apr 21, 2015)

dreeves said:


> im going to the cnc workshop in Ann Arbor in june. Im doing some research as I do not like the tilt head mill which is what they are using.
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave 
All a bit vague I'm afraid. Tilt head mills come in all sizes from massive industrial units to
to dinky little bench top models.
Post the make and model then some one on the forum will have experience using it and will be able to give informed information on its ability and short comings.

Eric


----------



## bazmak (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes i have one .See my thread 
Diary of of a sieg Sx3 mini mill
I am very impressed


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 22, 2015)

Dave,
I have just recently purchased one of these mills to convert to CNC.
I am doing the conversion in partnership with the guy who designed and made the two Sieg CNC mills, he is building one to gauge how easy it would be to do and to produce a 'DECENT' conversion kit.
I have just recieved the last of the components from China, so within the next month or two, I will be writing it all up as I go along.
I have already raised a post about a problem that producers of the 'kits' have totally ignored, crabbing on the Z axis.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=24086

BTW, this machine, with it's uprated rigid column plus a few other bits, larger table etc will make a perfect small CNC milling machine.

John


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 22, 2015)

We have used this mill  in the past two sessions of the build class at the CNC workshop and will be doing it again in June, for a total of 34 machines. We had the sample unit done to show last weekend at the NAMES show. We will use the cncfusion ballscrew kit and the electronics from PMDX.com I think it makes a fine small CNC machine.


----------



## bemac50 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Dave I just got this exact mini mill at the Cabin Fever Show at York PA. While I am just beginning to use it I am happy so far as the quality seems pretty good. i haven't done much yet just testing it out on some aluminum and some steel so far what I take on the Z axis is what it removes,I am only doing very light cuts so far about .015. I got the 3" vice that LMS sells for it it wasn't as good as I had hoped for appearance wise anyway. But to be fair it seems to work ok so far.
Bill M.


----------



## bazmak (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Bill,i also have the mill and have done a diary.I am very happy with it
Also got the 80mm vice and was happy for a while.After modding to a better accuracy it looked good and worked well. Then the casting broke across the neck of the fixed jaw.Poor quality iron,i never overtightened and never used
a mallet on the vice handle.No satisfaction at all from my local supplier
all they said was 30 days guarantee,i now need a replacement and in two minds on the 80mm or go up to the 100mm. Different supplier of couarse


----------

